# [RISOLTO] Richiesta password di root per smontare USB drive

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

dopo uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti di udev succede che ogni volta che effettuo l'umount da KDE di un disco USB mi viene richiesta la password di root.

Da cosa può dipendere? Possibile che abbia saltato qualche passo di quelli suggeriti nella news sull'upgrade?

----------

## pierino_89

A me lo fa solo quando si tratta di cose presenti in fstab senza il flag user, a te lo fa per tutti i dispositivi?

----------

## fbcyborg

Per tutti i dispositivi.

C'è da dire però che ho commentato la seguente riga in /etc/fstab:

```
usbfs                  /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           user,auto,devmode=0666  0 0
```

Mi sembrava di aver capito che si dovesse eliminare, non essendo più presente usb sotto /proc/bus.

----------

## pierino_89

Io quella riga l'ho proprio rimossa, penso che il tuo problema riguardi più polkit e compagnia.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, ma sinceramente non saprei proprio dove smanettare!

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a guardare in "Politiche delle azioni" -> org.freedesktop -> "The udisk Project"

In particolare, in "Eject Media" e "Mount a filesystem" su "Active console" io trovo impostato "Sì", mentre molte altre hanno "Administrator authentication (retain)"

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, 

eject media e Mount a filesystem: any ed Inactive Console sono su Administrator Authentication. Active console = yes.

Sembrerebbe a posto quindi.

----------

## mack1

Ciao fbcyborg, pure io avevo un problema con l'automount dopo aver aggiornato a kde 4.10.... c'è da dire che udisk2 non monta più i supporti rimovibili in /media, ma in /run/mount/`user`, leggendo sul forum internazionale il problema potrebbe essere dovuto alle politiche di polkit che impedisce al tuo utente di montare/smonatre il supporto, un problema di permessi sui file o una mal configurazione del kernel.

Nel kernel controlla di aver abilitato:

```

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL

```

Senza niente automount da kde, è il problema sui permessi del file in /run/mount/`user`.

Poi controlla che il tuo utente faccia parte del gruppo usb e plugdev.

Potrebbe pure essere una malconfigurazione di consolekit (se lo usi), da utente controlla che l'output sia come questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >ck-list-sessions 
> 
> Session1:
> ...

 

Se non è così, consolekit è mal configurato, qui una guida per configurlo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

Altra possibile causa e workaroud:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950818-highlight-kde.html

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ciao fbcyborg, pure io avevo un problema con l'automount dopo aver aggiornato a kde 4.10.... c'è da dire che udisk2 non monta più i supporti rimovibili in /media, ma in /run/mount/`user`, 
> 
> 

 

Allucinante! Ho appena riacceso il PC dopo aver aggiornato a KDE 4.10 ed ora udisk monta nuovamente sotto /media!!!   :Shocked: 

Comunque continuo ad avere problemi con l'automount. Anche se il segno di spunta non è presente in System Settings->Removable Devices->Enable automatic mounting for removable media, continua a montarmi i device in modo automatico. Ma stendiamo un velo pietoso su questa faccenda...

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leggendo sul forum internazionale il problema potrebbe essere dovuto alle politiche di polkit che impedisce al tuo utente di montare/smonatre il supporto, un problema di permessi sui file o una mal configurazione del kernel.
> 
> Nel kernel controlla di aver abilitato:
> ...

 

OK, questo era abilitato.

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Senza niente automount da kde, è il problema sui permessi del file in /run/mount/`user`.
> 
> Poi controlla che il tuo utente faccia parte del gruppo usb e plugdev.
> ...

 

Controllato. Era già ok.

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrebbe pure essere una malconfigurazione di consolekit (se lo usi), da utente controlla che l'output sia come questo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

OK ecco il mio:

```
Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2013-04-09T18:54:51.868606Z'

        login-session-id = '4294967295'
```

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non è così, consolekit è mal configurato, qui una guida per configurlo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html
> ...

 

Controllo!

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine ho risolto effettuando l'impostazione che è mostrata in questa screenshot anche se questo settaggio sinceramente non lo capisco.

Adesso comunque, alcuni dispositivi USB vengono montati automaticamente e altri no.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ci posso credere... problema nuovamente presente!

 :Shocked: 

----------

## pierino_89

Non è che per caso sono rimasti pezzi di hal in giro o comunque qualcosa che offra le stesse funzionalità?

----------

## fbcyborg

Non credo! Hal non è più sul mio sistema da un pezzo!

----------

## pierino_89

Allora non resta che andare a cercare nell'elenco dei problemi assurdi.

Controlla:

- le proprietà di dolphin

- le proprietà dell'applet "notificatore dei dispositivi"

Eventualmente rimuovi l'applet e rimettilo, così parti con una configurazione pulita.

Avevo notato tempo fa che le impostazioni di dolphin seguivano le regole impostate su system settings mentre l'applet aveva un automount a sé stante, ma ti parlo tipo di kde 4.4, credo che abbiano già risolto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Nei settaggi di Dolphin non trovo nulla relativo all'umount dei dispositivi, mentre in Device Notifier settings ritrovo le stesse impostazioni che avevo mostrato nella screenshot in un precedente post.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ed io ancora ho questo problema.

A questo punto sarebbe da aprire un bug su KDE.

----------

## ago

Arrivo in ritardo  :Smile: 

Qui, probabilmente c'entra polkit oltre ad udisks come segnalato. Che versione hai di udisks? hai provato ad utilizzare solo lo slot2 e a smontare manualmente? che errore hai?

Hai qualche policy particolare in /etc/polkit/ ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Ecco la versione (anzi le versioni) di udisks che sono installate:

```
[I] sys-fs/udisks

     Available versions:  

        (0)     1.0.4-r5

        (2)     2.1.0

```

Non ho capito bene il discorso dello slot2.

Se faccio l'umount da riga di comando, da utente, non ho alcun problema.

Per quanto riguarda /etc/polkit/ sinceramente non ho mai toccato nulla.

Questo è l'unico file e non l'ho mai toccato:

/etc/polkit-1/rules.d/50-default.rules

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non ho capito bene il discorso dello slot2.

 

Dovresti usare solo udisks:2. Chi tira dentro udisks:0 ? hai dato un emerge -c ?

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, 

ecco l'output di emerge -cav:

```
sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.4.1 requires sys-fs/udisks:0

    gnome-base/libgdu-3.0.2 requires =sys-fs/udisks-1.0*:0

    sys-fs/udisks-glue-1.3.4 requires sys-fs/udisks:0

  sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 pulled in by:

    kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.3-r2 requires sys-fs/udisks:2
```

Sembra che non sia il caso di rimuovere la versione 1.

----------

## pierino_89

Pure io possiedo entrambe le versioni di udisks, ma il problema non si presenta.

È pur vero che la mia situazione è diversa:

```

  sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5 pulled in by:

    media-sound/clementine-1.1.1 requires sys-fs/udisks:0

  sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.5.28 requires sys-fs/udisks:2

    app-text/calibre-0.9.27 requires sys-fs/udisks:2

    kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.4 requires sys-fs/udisks:2

```

infatti eliminando clementine potrei facilmente liberarmi di udisks:0.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK, 
> 
> ecco l'output di emerge -cav:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Verifica se da terminale, con permessi utente, riesci a smontare sia con udisks:0 che udisks:2

----------

## fbcyborg

Utilizzando umount.udisks, riesco a smontare la pen drive, mentre con umount.udisks2 mi viene chiesta la password. E se poi clicco su annulla: 

 *Quote:*   

> Error unmounting block device 8:49: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.NotAuthorized: Not authorized to perform operation

 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

stai utilizzando udisks e udisks2 ?

hai provato a controllare il wiki

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, sono installati entrambi, come ho specificato qualche post fa.

Ho visto il wiki, e mi sono accorto che l'unico modulo che non era compilato era il seguente:

```
[*]     USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup
```

L'ho compilato nel kernel ma non è cambiato nulla.

Non si può banalmente dire a KDE di usare udisks1?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non si può banalmente dire a KDE di usare udisks1?  

 

No, kde usa la versione più recente.

```
ck-list-sessions
```

Ti riconosce come utente attivo?

Hai CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL attivo?

----------

## fbcyborg

```
Session1:

        unix-user = '1000'

        realname = '(null)'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2013-06-19T19:33:02.793268Z'

        login-session-id = '4294967295'
```

Sembra che il mio utente sia riconosciuto attivo (ho lanciato il comando da utente normale).

Bella roba che KDE usa quello più recente, ovvero quello difettoso!!!  :Neutral: 

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL è attivo.

----------

## fbcyborg

News???

Assurdo questo problema!

----------

## sabayonino

dal wiki

 *Quote:*   

>  Software
> 
> Portage knows the global USE flag udisks for enabling support for udisks in other packages. Enabling this USE flag will pull in sys-fs/udisks automatically (default for desktop profiles): 

 

se come profilo non hai "desktop" , abilita udisks nelle USE globali

```
# euse -E udisks
```

e poi come indicato

```
# emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Come profilo ho "desktop"!

----------

## sabayonino

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Come profilo ho "desktop"!

 

 :Very Happy:   ricompila lo stesso !

comunque , puoi postare i gruppi di appartenenza del tuo utente ?

```
$ groups
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Io penso che sia un problema di configurazione sotto ~/.kde perché una volta ho fatto la prova con un utenza di test e il problema non si è presentato.

Non voglio cancellare ~/.kde.

Quindi penso che ricompilare non serva a nulla.

Ecco i gruppi:

```
disk lp wheel audio cdrom video apache usb users wireshark vboxusers plugdev scanner portage
```

----------

## sabayonino

potresti rinominarla e vedere se al nuovo login con lo stesso utente (non con uno nuovo) il problema persiste.

```
$ mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde.bk
```

logout

a te la scelta   :Rolling Eyes: 

da qualche parte occorre cominciare.

PS : prova a dare una letta a questo post

----------

## djinnZ

Se è su mount configurati in fstab ti ricordo che devi aggiungere l'opzione users e non user.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

sì è su mount:

```
/dev/sdc1 on /media/externalhd type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,uhelper=udisks)
```

Il fatto è che dovrei ripetere l'operazione per qualsiasi USB drive io inserisca. Questo problema si verifica sempre.

----------

## fbcyborg

Risolto inserendo il seguente codice nel file /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisks2.rules:

```
polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id == "org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-unmount-others") {

        return "yes";

    }

});
```

----------

